# Centershot paper tuning question



## Rynschumann (May 15, 2015)

I'm working on bareshaft paper tuning my mission blaze. I've got it shooting a perfect hole with no tear at 20ft. I just measured from the riser to my arrow and I'm right over an inch to center. I know my 28.5" axis 300 is a bit overspined according to the spine charts. Is this normal? Any input on ways to fix this would be appreciated.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

What would that matter? You are searching for results not specs. Shoot your bare shaft and fletched arrows at 20 yards and see how she does, but I'm guessing if you get a billet hole at 20 ft she is tuned.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rynschumann said:


> I'm working on bareshaft paper tuning my mission blaze. I've got it shooting a perfect hole with no tear at 20ft. I just measured from the riser to my arrow and I'm right over an inch to center. I know my 28.5" axis 300 is a bit overspined according to the spine charts. Is this normal? Any input on ways to fix this would be appreciated.


http://missionarchery.com/8598/how-...n-my-mission-bow-do-i-use-a-center-shot-tool/

Recommended centershot on the Mission Blaze is 13/16ths. To shoot a "bullet hole" at one inch, means you are 3/16ths LEFT of "centershot". So, this means you are getting a RIGHT tear through paper. If you don't mind shooting your arrows CROOKED left...is this is GOOD NUFF for you....you're done. If you want your bow to push arrows dead straight ahead...at 13/16ths...this is how you fix a RIGHT tear on a Mission Blaze.



Shims (basically axle spacers) are called Top Hats by Mathews. If I remember correctly, Mathews makes three widths of "top hats".


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

I agree with alan. adjust the cam lean by adjusting yoke legs or shims. set centershot to 13/16. Notice how far left your arrow points compared to your stabilizer, not good. As far as over spined, We all shoot super stiff, large diameter arrows out of our 50# bows for indoor spots.


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

Like the rest of the posts I don't believe it is the arrow, it's going to be the center shot, setting it to 13/16ths or somewhere very close to that should get you in the right spot, and maybe some slight yoke tuning.


----------

